

Why many smart people are not social? - rajesh301
http://www.rajeshsetty.com/2011/11/13/why-many-smart-people-are-not-social/

======
hasenj
These sound like post-hoc justifications for introversion.

Introverts are introverts. Not all smart people are introverts, but the ones
who are not social are introverts, and it's just their personality.

~~~
rajesh301
Yes, these sound like justifications for introversion because the society
today thinks that everyone needs to be social.

I agree with you about the personality.

------
korginator
What an ad-hoc argument with a weak basis. Some people are just introverts,
and many smart intelligent people are naturally deep thinkers who prefer
solitude over noisy chatter at a pub. This can shed more light:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/susan_cain_the_power_of_introverts....](http://www.ted.com/talks/susan_cain_the_power_of_introverts.html)

~~~
rajesh301
The power of introverts is a great talk. Thanks for sharing. I agree about the
preference to the solitude part (one of the items in the blog post)

------
therealarmen
I think the internet is a great enabler for those with introverted
personalities.

Some of the most introverted people I know are often quite active on social
networks. For those people, sending out a tweet comes easier than speaking up
at a party.

~~~
rajesh301
This is true too but during our surveys and interviews, we observed this far
less than the other case which is to stay away from the social networks.

